# Latest TiVo Update



## Qu1nt

Latest update explanation


----------



## Tony Hoyle

OK so they've tried the stability line, now the security one..

I await the press release claiming that 3rd party apps would open the tivo to viruses..


----------



## alextegg

Well, that would be a perfectly acceptable explanation, if:

1. The security/stability argument was not a smoke screen
2. The timeframe for the official apps wasn't so ridiculous!


----------



## laurence

That press release doesn't fill me with confidence about a release anytime soon.


----------



## Johnny_boy

Later this year is VM talk for q2-q4 next year.

There is info about the update o the TiVo under help & settings/help/customer info.

So, they don't ink apple are doing a good job of policing the iTunes Store then? Or is it TiVo USA they don't trust. Sky+HD will have iplayer soon...and ITV player which would work well over my 50mb connection, the kids are happy enough with Netflix for rug rats and the like.... Plus I'd have Sky on my iPad and iPhone? Is somebody from Sky working for Virgin now to try and get back all the customers they have lost?

It beggars belief. I could just switch off every night before midnight until the 9th.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

It does seem odd.. Tivo is capable of so much.. and VM seem to be completely oblivious to its potential. They could have had a runaway success by now - multiroom streaming, control via a cool ipad app, loads of applications... If they did it right Sky would be left standing.

Funny thing is, VM *were* saying the above before the launch. hundreds of apps'in the first year, etc. but it all went horribly wrong.


----------



## Qu1nt

I wonder what's really happening ? A perfectly usable & feature packed app which really is a massive selling point, which can be updated at anytime is being strangled for no obvious reason. Very odd ??


----------



## alextegg

Indeed, if you look at the dates they originally gave for the release of the iPad app the slippage is enormous!

Particularly for something that already works on US TiVo's.

As someone who works in management of Software Development, I know if I tried to tell my boss the next release would be over 1 year late, I wouldn't still be there the next day !!!


----------



## unitron

"We realise this means that anyone using certain non-Virgin Media companion apps will no longer be able do so, however as you will be aware we are working on our own official companion apps for TiVo. Were spending a lot of time right now making sure these will give customers a fantastic experience and hope to have more news about them soon."

If corporate PR speak translates to British/UK English same as it does to US/American English, then what they're saying is that they see a chance to nickel and dime everybody on these apps if no one can sell them to you except them, so they're killing off the competition now, and they'll get around to their own versions real soon now.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

In Corporate speak the customers are the advertisers.

Read it back with that substituted and it starts to make more sense..


----------



## Major dude

Lost my TiVo iPad App yesterday with the VM update - it can no longer find the connection to my TiVo and ends up in a retrying loop.

Such a shame considering the excellent work that went in to developing a work around.

I will really miss it on Saturday when I set up and review my planned recordings for the week and I have to go back to using my remote and the Manual recording screen on the TV.


----------



## sjp

andy wheelers windows app seems to be working still - got the patch last night


----------



## laurence

Major dude said:


> Lost my TiVo iPad App yesterday with the VM update - it can no longer find the connection to my TiVo and ends up in a retrying loop.


Which workaround were you using?
The later versions scan the network for the TiVo and pick up the ip address (and possibly other things) automatically. The update prevents the TiVo from providing those. It may be that the earlier python scripts (which had to be edited to add the ip manually) still work.
I don't have update yet, so can't test that.
Obviously, it's wishful thinking, but I'm encouraged that some ap,ps still work.


----------



## laurence

Here's a nice surprise...
I disconnected the VM network before going to bed last night. Was trying to put off the inevitable. It didn't work. Got back from work to find software version 15.2-01-2-c00. TiVo app not working, wouldn't see network.
Logged onto US iTunes account and got TiVo app update (1.6.1).
Wasn't expecting anything, but - nice surprise!
They seem to have fixed the gestures navigation pane that caused the crashes before. Haven't found anything else new - yet!


----------



## smokie

Soooo....I'm now not clear what works and what doesn't. SWMBO loved TiVo commander as it was much more responsive than the remote.

Is there anything still working out there, either Android or PC based?


----------



## mikerr

There were a few different protocols of accessing the tivo 

- it seems they've turned off the most flexible one (that tivo commander used) 
but not the older "send keypress" one (the the Remote peanut app / PC app uses.

On why there is still no VM TiVo app, it must be down to negotiations with tivo 
- changing colours from blue to red doesn't take very long after all does it ?


----------



## Tony Hoyle

They don't seem to have fully turned off the other protocol (my two tivos can still see each other and that's the same port that the ipad and android apps use), only stopped anything 'unapproved' connecting to it.


----------



## Johnny_boy

I'm on 15.2-01-2-C00 and the latest version of the US app and it's all still working. Is this post the update or before? I'm lost as to which version is the update. The peanutbplusvalso works still.


----------



## Johnny_boy

Tony Hoyle said:


> They don't seem to have fully turned off the other protocol (my two tivos can still see each other and that's the same port that the ipad and android apps use), only stopped anything 'unapproved' connecting to it.


I think we all may have made a fatal error in assuming they know what they are doing. Apple they are not, control they can't!


----------



## laurence

Johnny_boy said:


> I'm on 15.2-01-2-C00 and the latest version of the US app and it's all still working. Is this post the update or before? I'm lost as to which version is the update. The peanutbplusvalso works still.


That's the updated version. Seems it prevented the older TiVo app working, but not the latest (1.6.1) version.


----------



## alextegg

Well don't tell anyone, and whatever you do don't publish it on a forum and we might get away with it for a while before they disable it 

Suspect it's just a matter of time


----------



## Qu1nt

Same here, great news )


----------



## swythan

Does the latest official android app still work?


----------



## Major dude

Qu1nt said:


> Same here, great news )


Oh Yes, result


----------



## Tony Hoyle

swythan said:


> Does the latest official android app still work?


No.

But then it's nowhere near as developed as the ipad app.. it doesn't pick up the UK channel idents, programme graphics etc. Seems to be a first version.


----------



## tdenson

Major dude said:


> Oh Yes, result


Me too, that's great.


----------



## alextegg

1.6.1 still working for me too with update. Suspect it's just a matter of time but good it's not stopped yet


----------

